# NPP or Tren Ace



## J.thom (Jul 11, 2013)

*Which would you rather run the last 5 weeks of a lean bulk cycle? NPP or Tren Ace?*

I'm currently in week 4/10 of a Test E/EQ/Dbol Cycle. It's pretty basic:

Week 1-10 
Test E 500mg e/w
EQ 500mg e/w

Week 1-6
Dbol 40mgs e/d

adex/hcg till end of cycle

I want to add in NPP for the last 4-5 weeks at 100mg eod. But I have Tren Ace on hand and I would have to buy the NPP. So the question stands, which would you rather runt he last 5 weeks of your lean bulk cycle? NPP or Tren Ace?

P.S. I will be ordering prami now, probably from CEM PRODCUTS. Any info about that?

Thanks!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jul 11, 2013)

You could use both...start the NPP asap, and switch over to tren to harden up your gains.  

IMHO, I would be more concerned with the duration of your EQ.  10 weeks is a bit of a waste IMHO.  You will see FAR better gains from 14-16 weeks of use.  Some may chime in and tell you not to use two 19nors at the same time, that's bullshit.  If I was you I would do 3 things....extend the cycle out to 16 weeks, start using NPP right away, and switch over to tren ace during your last 6 weeks.  IMHO.  (I would also start HCG right now at 500iu 2X a week instead of waiting until the end)


/V


----------



## J.thom (Jul 11, 2013)

VictorZ06 said:


> You could use both...start the NPP asap, and switch over to tren to harden up your gains.
> 
> IMHO, I would be more concerned with the duration of your EQ.  10 weeks is a bit of a waste IMHO.  You will see FAR better gains from 14-16 weeks of use.  Some may chime in and tell you not to use two 19nors at the same time, that's bullshit.  If I was you I would do 3 things....extend the cycle out to 16 weeks, start using NPP right away, and switch over to tren ace during your last 6 weeks.  IMHO.
> 
> ...



ha ha, I like your style, but it's not for me. I'am still really young and just breaking into the AAS world. I want to keep things simple. I've done my research on EQ and length/duration that is optimal for gains. Extending the cycle is a possibility, but I don't really want to be on any gear for longer than 10 weeks really. I am relying on my diet and training to make gains

Edit: I am already on HCG


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jul 11, 2013)

J.thom said:


> ha ha, I like your style, but it's not for me. I'am still really young and just breaking into the AAS world. I want to keep things simple. I've done my research on EQ and length/duration that is optimal for gains. Extending the cycle is a possibility, but I don't really want to be on any gear for longer than 10 weeks really. I am relying on my diet and training to make gains
> 
> Edit: I am already on HCG


  EQ cycles are usually ran a few weeks longer than other cycles because of how long it takes to work.  I'm not sure of your age or how much experience you have....but if you don't have much and are rather young like you said....I would avoid the NPP and tren.  Tren has no business in unexperienced or a younger person's cycle.  Having said that....I would just stay the course you are on.  I still think you should extend the cycle to reap the full benefits of the EQ....as a few weeks more will make a night and day difference for you bro.  I use 16 weeks anytime I use EQ....you should have picked another compound instead of EQ if you didn't want to run anything longer than 10 weeks, IMHO.



/V


----------



## J.thom (Jul 11, 2013)

24 in a month, not that young


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 11, 2013)

J.thom said:


> ha ha, I like your style, but it's not for me.* I'am still really young* and just breaking into the AAS world. I want to keep things simple. I've done my research on EQ and length/duration that is optimal for gains. Extending the cycle is a possibility, but I don't really want to be on any gear for longer than 10 weeks really. I am relying on my diet and training to make gains
> 
> Edit: I am already on HCG





J.thom said:


> *24 in a month, not that young*



you need to provide more details if your going to ask for advice. If your worried about personal health and want to ensure your diet is where your gains are I would just run high test and a good AI. I hear people cry about bloat on high test but im running 1.2g right now with AI with zero bloat. Actually this is the best bulk I have done, some one recently asked if i was getting ready for the san fran show coming up, but im not. 

I hated eq at 400mg for 12 weeks thought it was a waste of my time... I loved it at 800mg for 20 weeks... Got great gains from it. From what I have learned is mast and eq are two drugs that need to be ran higher dose, eq like primo needs to be ran longer. If you have it stuck in your head thats what your going to do then there is no changing your mind, but Mike is a very knowledgeable vet. I wouldnt take his advice like a grain of salt.


----------



## J.thom (Jul 11, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> you need to provide more details if your going to ask for advice. If your worried about personal health and want to ensure your diet is where your gains are I would just run high test and a good AI. I hear people cry about bloat on high test but im running 1.2g right now with AI with zero bloat. Actually this is the best bulk I have done, some one recently asked if i was getting ready for the san fran show coming up, but im not.
> 
> I hated eq at 400mg for 12 weeks thought it was a waste of my time... *I loved it at 800mg for 20 weeks..*. Got great gains from it. From what I have learned is mast and eq are two drugs that need to be ran higher dose, eq like primo needs to be ran longer. If you have it stuck in your head thats what your going to do then there is no changing your mind, but Mike is a very knowledgeable vet. I wouldnt take his advice like a grain of salt.



really? bro lol. yeah im not going to run 800mg or anything for 20 weeks. I honestly just don't think I need to. I was just asking which do you guys prefer. My stats are 6'0 ft 220lbs about 15% bf (probably less). Really only second 2nd. I wanna be huge like the rest of you guys, but I am not in a rush. I do appreciate all the advice though


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 11, 2013)

800mg of eq is VERY mild none the less but i never stated to go run 800mg i stated my experience on it. I adviced you to just run high test and AI for your goals i think that is much more attainable and safer.


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 11, 2013)

or run moderate test with low deca. great results there. 200 mg deca and 600mg test. Run that with caber and watch your self grow.


----------



## J.thom (Jul 11, 2013)

Good idea, thanks. That's why I was thinking of NPP


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 11, 2013)

only thing with npp is more frequent pinning deca is a bit easier


----------



## jshel12 (Jul 11, 2013)

Tren Ace


----------



## The Prototype (Jul 11, 2013)

I prefer NPP.


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 12, 2013)

NPP honestly has given me the best gains so far when it comes to just pure size and lean mass. I didnt think it would compete with tren, but tren gave me a different result then NPP. I am more full with NPP and more rounder with tren I am more hard. NPP is my new fav AAS hands now. No sides yet after 4 weeks and just massive volume with no bloat.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 13, 2013)

NPP, pin 150mg on M-W-F - that's plenty.


----------

